# Food in the 41st



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

So i have a question for all you Fluff Buffs. Whats food like in the 41st millienium? So i guess more specifically in the imperium. Whole planets are dedicated to agriculture and the like but whats everybody eating? Super corn? Super beef? 

I imagine the most insanely processed food ever, im thinking along the lines of lunchables on Steroids! 

I would take the raw materials offworld in large processing ships and process them along the way to the different worlds such as the hive worlds. Like they do with most fish products, they catch the fish and process and freeze the fish right on the ship.

Also there have to be planets that are self sufficent for their own food such as the Space Wolves home planet as its a "savage planet" with little to no tech.

Also how much do SM eat? i have to imagine its alot...


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

lots o beef super protein jerky... and such like, fomr the novels hyper enriched foods full of salt and protein and what not, bars of food which take hundreds of years to off...i dont imagine theres any fried chicken...sadly


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The rich have great meals, think medieval. The poor have a groul(sp).


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

It varies, just like today.

For some of the better meals, look at what Eisenhorn and his staff eat. Also the shipmaster he co-opted. Fancy, fancy meals.

What everyone else eats is dependent on their social standing. Most people we see (the armed forces of the Imperium) eat either food that has been dehydrated and needs water to cook or ration bars. As for the population as a hole, it seems not too far from what we get.

How much do Space Marines eat? Not much, apparently. Seeing as they can operate for so long without food.

This isn't too far fetched. Most of the casual, non-combat movements could be covered by the power armor. The armor itself is moving with little or potentially no effort done by the Space Marine. Furthermore, their digestive and actual muscular movements are probably much more efficient than ours.

From Wiki, it seems that converting calories from food into energy our cells use is about 40% efficient. From there, the cells that use the energy don't transform all the energy into mechanical movement (aka, moving your arm). A lot is lost as heat or other waste products. In the end, we use about 1/4th actual energy we ate.

Also a lot of our energy is used to maintain our body temperature. It varies from source to source, but it's a considerable amount (over 40%). With a suit that can create the perfect temperature constantly, I'd imagine this could drop considerably.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, for starters, the Imperium has a meal called Soylens Viridian, better known amongst Guardsmen and other menials as "Corpse Starch"...


----------



## Dogbeard (Apr 15, 2011)

Hehe...Sandy Mitchell's tongue-in-cheek homage to Soylent Green. It does fit 40K well.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Catachans have been heard talking about grox burgers. I imagine that vat-grown algae pulped and turned into ration bars, gruel, and just about every other dish imaginable would be a firm favorite--especially in hives.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

There is 'real food' among the upper tiers. I recall the Gaunt's Ghosts series in which Commisar Gaunt had a breakfast of ham and eggs.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

It also most likely varies from world-to-world.

On agricultural worlds, even the poor probably eat real, unprocessed food.
Whereas on a hive world where almost everything has to be shipped in, even the in the spires they eat mostly processed crap, it's just better prepared and spiced, and on occasion they can bring in fresh foods special or have small hydroponic gardens if they're really rich.
On feral worlds, the populace likely hunts and fishes for their own food, and the planetary governor and their staff either take a percentage or have some farming facilities.

Space Marines' diets vary according to Chapter. It's not addressed very in depth, but the Space Wolves are known for their massive feasts. Others like the Dark Angels likely subsist on more monastic fare like simple breads and porridge, like the warrior-monks they are. The rest probably fall somewhere in between.
For some reason, I imagine the Iron Warriors probably just subsist on a nutritive paste that tastes like cardboard and looks like chunky snot (see Robocop or The Matrix).


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I would imagine whatever they can kill, cook and then keep down is pretty high on the list of what they eat. However if they can''t kill it and can't eat it without being violently sick afterwards then they would more then likely avoid it. . . . . 

on a more serious note I would imagine the ham is a 'ham like meat' the eggs are from some kind of bird, species would more then likely vary but the food like today would be similar, we don't all get our eggs for the same kinda of chicken and eat Jersey new potatoes and Kent strawberry's.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Whatever it is Space Marines eat, I'd hazard they need a lot of it. +4500 Calories a day, at least, is my guess.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

From what I read in "Dead Men Walking" They also make food paste.

Delicious.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

they eat hamburgers.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Foof in the 4st?

Answer: very bad, I doubt the agri worlds produce nice food...


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Agri-worlds produce BULK foods (as in livestock, grains, etc.) Much like today's live cattle transport from A-B, except it's from planet A-B, but unless there's a real need to have it live when they get to the destination, it's probably just a space-going freezer truck. "Live" cattle would be stasis-podded and revived then slaughtered at the destination.

Soylent green is my kind of people.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

chromedog said:


> Agri-worlds produce BULK foods (as in livestock, grains, etc.) Much like today's live cattle transport from A-B, except it's from planet A-B, but unless there's a real need to have it live when they get to the destination, it's probably just a space-going freezer truck. "Live" cattle would be stasis-podded and revived then slaughtered at the destination.
> 
> Soylent green is my kind of people.


I've read them still keeping food in stasis.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Corpse rations is a popular treat in the hive cities.

Have the mechanicus install big nice corpse ration processors in your hive (most hives have this pre-installed at no addditional cost)
"Bring out your dead" To quote monthy python.
Bring them to the ration processors, it is most practical to keep civilian information on this matter a minimum.

Add the raw procesibles from the supplier into the devices cared for and produced by the mechanicus and watch at the marvel and blessings of the machine god as large quantities of nutritive paste and sludge (depending on the machines most holy setting) come out the other side of the wondrous machine.

Now we can give this food among other fine products from agri worlds (who also uses adeptus mechanicus copyright machinery in their production) and give it to your population, or have them pay for it! The life of a governor is wonderful!

And then you as a rich person eat grilled grox meat with fresh boiled and fried potatoes and add a fine sauce.

And voila, that sums up several of the foods that the people of 40k eat.

Oh, and i'd guess slices of dried grox meat is VERY common as a protein product.


----------

